# melsaphim's dark eldar plog



## melsaphim (Jan 1, 2010)

With my local hobby/gaming place starting a 40k campaign soon its the perfect time to get painting all the lovely dark eldar models i've been building up lately.

I haven't decided on a colour scheme properly yet but i do know im going to do alot of free-hand work (or atleast attempt alot of free-hand work) on my vehicles starting with the Venom transport for my wyches.



















This is my first attempt at free hand so its abit rough and shoddy tbh but ill hopefully improve as i progress through the army

C&C welcome guys

cheers


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Dude, this is looking very cool. Can you buy chance get a clearer picture, seems a little blurry.

On a second note, your freehand looks pretty good, my only suggestion is that you try and blend the Khaki and red color a little more so that it runs smooth, seems to end to suddenly.

Regards,
DoE


----------



## melsaphim (Jan 1, 2010)

thanks, i'm hoping to get a better picture up soon but my camera i normally use for pics is kinda not working atm >< but hopefully soon enough i shall coerce it into doing my bidding once more

the blending is a little better irl than the picture shows but i agree it could probably do with some more work, but that's why i'm practicing lol

cheers ^^


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

I agree, pretty good work, but I would like to see a good picture of it.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking pretty sweet so far. My only concern is getting the base color scheme onto the model without messing up the wonderful freehand. Other than that, and what was already said above, you have a nice looking piece there!


----------



## melsaphim (Jan 1, 2010)

Midge913 said:


> Looking pretty sweet so far. My only concern is getting the base color scheme onto the model without messing up the wonderful freehand. Other than that, and what was already said above, you have a nice looking piece there!


Thank you, I've managed to get a clearer picture of the work I've done now. I haven't actually considered the basic colour scheme of the army yet but I agree it will be hard to get it on without messing up my free hand work as it stands now but i suppose it is all learning :biggrin:










Again any tips on how to make this better will be greatly appreciated I'm the first to admit I suck at this

Cheers


----------

